# JFrames in For Schleife öffnen lassen



## Dominik 1234567 (10. Jan 2018)

Ich habe ein Problem.
Ich habe ein Spiel programmiert, welches aus einigen Blöcken besteht. Wenn du einen Block berührst wird der Boolean alive auf false gesetzt.
Ich will nun das sich das programm nachdem alive auf false ist immer wieder selber neu startet und alive wieder aif true gesetzt wird.
Wie geht das?


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Jan 2018)

Moin,


Dominik 1234567 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will nun das sich das programm nachdem alive auf false ist immer wieder selber neu startet und alive wieder aif true gesetzt wird.


Du kannst das Programm mit "System.exit(...)" zwar beenden, aber innerhalb des Programms einen Neustart zu initialisieren, geht IMHO nicht !!
Das kann nur von außen passieren!

Den bool'schen Wert wirst Du ja beim Programmstart wohl auf 'true' setzen, oder ??

VG Klaus


----------



## truesoul (11. Jan 2018)

Hallo.

Meinst du mit Neustart das die Anwendung neustartet? 
Oder das der JFrame "neustartet"?

Sehr schwammig deine Beschreibung vor allem weil der Titel was anderes aussagt wie die Beschreibung. 

Grüße


----------

